# PTE-A High Score Seekers



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

I'm creating this thread for those who are experiencing bumpy ride with PTE-A and very much keen to nail it in order to increase overall score points for immigration.

Time to time, I'll share free tips and guidelines to achieve better result, but at the same time, I would request other successful PTE-A scorers to share their thoughts as well.

Let's share knowledge with those who need it.

PTE-A High Score Seekers, let us know your challenges and expectations so that we can assist you.

Cheers!


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

ocpdbamunna said:


> I'm creating this thread for those who are experiencing bumpy ride with PTE-A and very much keen to nail it in order to increase overall score points for immigration.
> 
> Time to time, I'll share free tips and guidelines to achieve better result, but at the same time, I would request other successful PTE-A scorers to share their thoughts as well.
> 
> ...


struggling with spelling and grammar (spelling 19, grammar 60) how to improve to get 79+?


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

kixpk said:


> struggling with spelling and grammar (spelling 19, grammar 60) how to improve to get 79+?



Hi,

The matter of fact is, spelling score in PTE is misleading to some extent (not always). Some/few got 90 in all four sections but around 10 in spelling, which is not ideal. Even though they didn't make that much spelling mistake but their scores were low. Only proven workaround of this kind of problem is, if you want to correct any misspelled word while writing, delete and rewrite it completely, instead of deleting part of the word using backspace and making it correct. So, try to avoid backspace key if possible.

In your case, you might have really misspelled lots of words and got low score. You can follow following steps to improve spelling.
1. In most of the cases we misspell word due to wrong pronunciation of that word. You can use online dictionary (https://dictionary.cambridge.org/us/dictionary/english/) and listen the correct pronunciation.
2. Another reason of misspelling is that, we use those words in real life verbal communication but haven't had a chance to write those. So, practice writing as much as possible.
3. Practice minimum 15 to 20 "Summarise written text" and "Essay" questions and identify the misspelled words.
4. Give enough attention to the world which you are writing. It is very difficult to identify misspelled words while reviewing at the end of Essay writing. So better to check spelling when you are writing it at first place.
5. Try to identify which letters did you use/avoid in those misspelled words. In my case, I used to use "i" and "e" interchangeably.
6. Keep a list of misspelled words with corresponding correct word.
7. Frequently check that misspelled word list (without looking at correct word) and try to spell those correctly. 
8. You can also share that list to your friend and tell him to ask you to spell those words.
9. Once you have around 50 to 70 misspelled words and you are confident to spell those correctly, then try to believe in yourself that you are superb in spelling and no one else in this word can defeat you in spelling! Once you have that kind of confidence in your mind, I can assure you, you will significantly improve not only in spelling score, but also the overall score of PTE.


It is very difficult to improve in grammar within very short period of time but you can
1. Follow some templates for "Essay" and "Summarize written text" questions
2. Share your writing with someone who can assess it.
3. Read 9 band essays and try to copy their sentence structure.
4. Follow the subject-verb agreement rules.

BTW, do not ever think that you have to get 79+ in spelling and grammar to get 79+ in writing. You can get 79+ in writing even with less than 70 in spelling and grammar but you have to do well in other areas.

Hope it will help you and others.

Cheers!


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi,
> 
> The matter of fact is, spelling score in PTE is misleading to some extent (not always). Some/few got 90 in all four sections but around 10 in spelling, which is not ideal. Even though they didn't make that much spelling mistake but their scores were low. Only proven workaround of this kind of problem is, if you want to correct any misspelled word while writing, delete and rewrite it completely, instead of deleting part of the word using backspace and making it correct. So, try to avoid backspace key if possible.
> 
> ...


Hi, I feel overwhelmed by your detailed reply. I really want to thank you. My score was:
S/90, L/77,R/75, W/73

what is your advise to get 79+ each?

Regards/
Majid


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

kixpk said:


> Hi, I feel overwhelmed by your detailed reply. I really want to thank you. My score was:
> S/90, L/77,R/75, W/73
> 
> what is your advise to get 79+ each?
> ...


Hi Majid,

In general, you can follow below tips. Hope it will help you to achieve your desire score. 

0. Practice, practice and practice each and every questions.

1. Practice all questions from following sites. If you are lucky, then you might get some questions in real exam from these sites.
https://ptestudy.com/
https://ptestudy.net/

2. Understand the weight of each question so that you can give more importance to the questions which carry more weight. However, you should also give enough importance (not less importance) to the less weighted questions - especially if you target for 79 score. Although Pearson doesn't disclose weight distribution of each question, but the below chart of weight distribution makes sense to me and some other test takers as well.
https://qph.fs.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-b6ce8e078804acebd2034818420d36fb

3. Do not make any room for error to answer following questions as they carries more weight.
Repeat sentence
Write from dictation
R & W fill in the blanks
Read aloud

4. Make sure you have enough time to answer "Write From Dictation" questions. If you miss one, it will be very unlikely to get 79 score - unless you do extremely well in other questions. Missing two questions means your maximum score will be limited to band 7 only.

5. Ensure that you have a reasonable control in parts of speech. You should be in a position to easily identify Noun, Adjective, Verb and Adverb in a sentence and their relative position to each other. You can refer to "collocation list" to get better understanding. This is very important for Reading & Writing Fill in the Blanks.

6. Write at least 10 to 15 essays before you sit for exam. I would recommend to follow a template if you can't generate ideas on the spot.

7. If you are not fast enough to take hand notes while listening a speech, try to improve your typing speed. It will help you to answer "Summarise Spoken Text" question and others also.

8. There is no alternative of improving vocabulary if you really want to increase your language skills. Go through the vocabulary list and if possible try to use it in real life.

9. In multiple choice multiple questions, don't choose more than one answer if you are not 100% sure as it has negative marking. There are some cases where people got 90 score by choosing only one answer option. If you really don't know the answer or you don't have enough time to choose correct answer, choose any three answers - not two. If you choose two answers and one of them is correct/incorrect then you will get zero point (+1 point for correct answer & -1 point for incorrect answer).


Do let me know if you cannot do well in any specific question and need assistance. I'll try my best to guide you.

Cheers!


----------



## kixpk (Jun 2, 2015)

ocpdbamunna said:


> Hi Majid,
> 
> In general, you can follow below tips. Hope it will help you to achieve your desire score.
> 
> ...


Hi 

Your advise and help is very highly appreciated 
Thank you so much.

Regards/
Majid


----------



## ocpdbamunna (Oct 7, 2018)

U're most welcome.


----------



## Mikail_Zubair (Nov 27, 2016)

Remember, in speaking sections, fluency and pronunciation are the keys. Accents do not matter in PTE.


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Can someone help me with typical phrases of academic writing.

I had submitted essay to e2language tutor for accessment. And got the evaluation comments as " try to include more typical phrases of academic writing."


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

*PTE Resources*

Hello All,

I got a lot of help from this thread to clear my PTE exam. I am here sharing some content that can be used by other board members:

1. E2 Language Lectures:
I have compiled all the videos from E2 Language according to sections in PTE exam for easy reference. URL - goo.gl/NfzdpG

2. Practice:
a. Follow Pearson PTE Practice test plus book (easily found online with CD). Some questions/knowledge were directly from this book.
b. ptestudy website
c. YT Channel - PTE Gold

3. Mock Test:
I got the gold pte practice kit a week before the exam. I gave one mock test, but i was devastated by the score, as i got very less. But helped me work on my weak areas.

4.Google Drive:
I got access to a google drive from another forum which has (too) many things related to PTE. I only used Pearson related stuff from there. Would be happy to share with anyone. Drop a PM if you need access!


----------



## Tofamobee 56 (Jan 7, 2019)

Hello


----------



## pradeep.s (Jan 7, 2019)

pradeep.s said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I got a lot of help from this thread to clear my PTE exam. I am here sharing some content that can be used by other board members:
> 
> ...


Update: Here is the Google Drive Link: goo.gl/d5FB4B


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Some useful sites/links which are very helpful while preparing for PTE:
1. E2Learning : Check all their videos, tip/tricks and fixed formats
2. PTE Acedemic Youtube page: I got essay repeated from this
3. D2L Youtube Page: I got 2-3 questions repeated from their question bank
4. Google for most repeated PTE Essays. Read all of them once 
5. ptetutorials- they have very good question bank
6. Buy PTE voucher from site where they give you free mock tests.


----------



## Anyad (Dec 10, 2018)

priyanka20 said:


> Some useful sites/links which are very helpful while preparing for PTE:
> 1. E2Learning : Check all their videos, tip/tricks and fixed formats
> 2. PTE Acedemic Youtube page: I got essay repeated from this
> 3. D2L Youtube Page: I got 2-3 questions repeated from their question bank
> ...




I’d add the official PTE platinum package as well


----------



## swadiarujuta (Jun 27, 2018)

Can anyone tell how many wrong answers would be allowed if you are targeting for 79+ in reading?

Please reply urgently 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

swadiarujuta said:


> Can anyone tell how many wrong answers would be allowed if you are targeting for 79+ in reading?
> 
> Please reply urgently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


No one gets to know the answers which were right / wrong. 
After the PTE exam, only the score results can be seen for 4 modules (Listening, Speaking, Writing, Reading) and Enabling Scores.

You can check the PTE Scoring Guide. The Score Guide is designed for anyone who wants to learn more about how the different tasks in PTE Academic are scored.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

My simple strategy - I got 90 90 90 90

PTE strategy 
- See all task explanation videos by Jay on YouTube, understand the tasks fully and ensure you know what to do when that task and question comes 
- For speaking tasks, practice speaking slowly with right pause and clearly, assertively and confidently. Content matters less than how you speak.
- For writing, ensure spellings are right and wrote short, simple sentences. Longer sentences mean high chances of mistakes 
Use comma and full stop. Avoid exclamation marks and other complicated stuff.
- Write well within the range of words, never write less or more. First write a longer version, let's say of an essay, then optimize and keep the best parts within the word limit. Ensure logical flow of thoughts like intro, argument, conclusion. Everything has keywords, like use the phrase "hence to conclude" to ensure computer understands that you are concluding. 
Remember its not a human but a computer testing you, and the PC needs evidence of you doing the right thing.
For listening, take keywords as notes and dont miss writing those in your answers. 
For reading, if you dont do it as a part if your job, you have to read good content to feel confident, there is no other strategy to get that right

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Multiverse76 (Jan 5, 2020)

Mikail_Zubair said:


> Remember, in speaking sections, fluency and pronunciation are the keys. Accents do not matter in PTE.


I failed at my first and only attempt due to pronunciation. This was surprising as I couldn't be anymore British if I tried and English is my only language. Personally, although accents aren't supposed to matter, I think they do. The PTE bot doesn't like Danny Dyer sounding cockney's like me!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

swadiarujuta said:


> Can anyone tell how many wrong answers would be allowed if you are targeting for 79+ in reading?
> 
> Please reply urgently
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Here you go

https://pearsonpte.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/10/Score-Guide-for-test-takers-V12-20191030.pdf

Please try to be polite in future 


Cheers


----------

